# I Am Looking To Adopt



## TGV2291 (Mar 10, 2007)

I Live In Iowa City.

I Can Care For A Few Birds.

They Will Be Inside, If Unable To Fly.

Currently Have No Birds, But A Loft, Which Is Part Of A Heated Garage.

I Am Looking To Get A Pair Of White Indians Or Racers.

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## TGV2291 (Mar 10, 2007)

*Ps*

I Will Keep The Birds Safe.

I Love Feeding Pigeons (especially In St. Marcos Square...but That Was Years Ago).

These Birds Will Be Treated As Pets, In A Peaceful Backyard, With A Kio Pond And Privacy Fence.

Thanks.

I Would Prefer Whites, But Any Will Be Ok.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tim,

Thank you for your interest in adopting some white pigeons, I'm sure there are some needy pigeons out there for you to adopt...somewhere. Also, have you tried petfinders?


----------



## TGV2291 (Mar 10, 2007)

*petfinders?*

i will search for it...

thanks.


----------

